# Ireland to Britain cheapest ferry crossing ?



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm planning a trip away to Scotland in March...the cheapest crossing I can find at this moment from Ireland to the UK for myself and my 3m x 7.3 m Hymer is for Euro 125 on Stena Ferries daily 13.30 Belfast to Stranraer route.

This is an "Economy" fare ie no refunds, + amendment fee of 25 Euro + cost of any difference in sailing price on new time or date (lots of small print stuff) 
The other option is the "Flexible" fare at Euro 165 which has provision for up to 100% refund, no amendment fee, and max cost of 30 Euro on any sailing price difference.

A couple of questions for anyone who crosses to Britain from Ireland at this time of year.
a) Can it be got any cheaper on this or any other route?
b) Can it be got cheaper by not pre booking and just turning up at the ferry port looking for any deals on "empty" space?
c) If turn up deals are not on, what usually will be the on the day fare be for that crossing in March?

The reason I ask the last question, is that over the past 10 years, on the 4 occasions when I'd advanced booked to travel to Scotland someone close to me has become seriously ill and later died! So I never made it back over. Apart now from feeling seriously jinxed, I'm also loathed for my friends and families sake to tip off the "advanced planning Gods" but equally, true to stereotype I don't want to waste money!

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

That seems pretty good pricewise.

I have figures of around 300 stg return in my head. I've only ever "just turned up" at the port once, and it wasn't any cheaper at all. 

I prefer to use P&O Larne-Cairnryan, simply because its so much quicker to get off the ferry and onto the road at Cairnryan sompared to Stranraer. Maybe I was just unlucky, but it seemed to take forever to get out of stranraer port onto the road, with all the hastle of traffic jostling for position in the 3 or 4 lanes to the port exit, which then all seemed to filter into one lane. It was annoying and really put me off Stranraer.
Cairnryan was simply off the ferry & straight out to the main road, no hastle, no big long queues of traffic. Much quicker, better and more relaxed. Suits me, but then I hate traffic anyway !


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

i think the 1330 sailings are a special price for motorhomes and caravans.

motorhome for car price.

that sounds a good price considering its the dearest stretch of water in the world!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Flying Scotsman, I can't help you with Euro prices but can help you save time typing Euro.

Look at the key with the figure 4 and the dollar sign on it. It should also have the euro symbol on it.

If you press Ctrl and Alt together with the 4 key you will magically produce €.

Right handy!


----------

